# Emergency! Baby Leopard tortoise bleeding spots on bottom shell! please help!



## lokfu469 (Sep 20, 2014)

My baby leopard tortoise is about 5 months old, and during the past week it seems to lose appetite, it still eats a little but not as much. And I notice a water mark like line started to appear on the top of her shell about two weeks ago, and it's getting thicker. Also today I found some red dot on the sides of her shells and certain spot on her bottom shell is a little pinkish. I am so worry about her, please help!!!


----------



## lokfu469 (Sep 20, 2014)

My baby leopard tortoise is about 5 months old, and during the past week it seems to lose appetite, it still eats a little but not as much. And I notice a water mark like line started to appear on the top of her shell about two weeks ago, and it's getting thicker. Also today I found some red dot on the sides of her shells and certain spot on her bottom shell is a little pinkish. I am so worry about her, please help!!!


----------



## edwardbo (Sep 20, 2014)

Is the area filled with pinkish fluid ? Manipulate it and see if it moves under the scute. What worries me more is the appearance of the tort ,it's affect seems lethargic .


----------



## lokfu469 (Sep 20, 2014)

edwardbo said:


> Is the area filled with pinkish fluid ? Manipulate it and see if it moves under the scute. What worries me more is the appearance of the tort ,it's affect seems lethargic .


nope they're not fluid, they're more like bruises but im pretty sure she's never been dropped or hurted.
yeah you're right, the lethargic part is what bothers me the most, it still eats a little, maybe a couple bites a day then go back to sleep


----------



## edwardbo (Sep 20, 2014)

Sometimes hatchlings fail to thrive ,be it an insult to their husbandry ,a chill ,dehydration,stress....it can go down hill fast or slow .your enclosure seems too dry and barren .closed chambers are the way to go ,explained in detail here on the forum .i believe that species likes it warm/ hot and humid to thrive . Honestly , did you research the care before acquire ing that little baby? No offense but but here on the forum every level of experience and expertise is addressed .best of luck.


----------



## G-stars (Sep 20, 2014)

How often are you soaking her? What's your temps?


— Gus


----------



## lokfu469 (Sep 20, 2014)

edwardbo said:


> Sometimes hatchlings fail to thrive ,be it an insult to their husbandry ,a chill ,dehydration,stress....it can go down hill fast or slow .your enclosure seems too dry and barren .closed chambers are the way to go ,explained in detail here on the forum .i believe that species likes it warm/ hot and humid to thrive . Honestly , did you research the care before acquire ing that little baby? No offense but but here on the forum every level of experience and expertise is addressed .best of luck.





G-stars said:


> How often are you soaking her? What's your temps?
> 
> 
> — Gus



yeah I did my research, the humidity is 50%(80F) at the cooler side and 40%(90F) at the warmer side. Heat light and uvb light are on 12 hours a day. Calcium supplement twice a week, and soaking in warm water everyday for 15min.


----------



## edwardbo (Sep 20, 2014)

Respectfully ,I think your numbers are off regarding humidity ,my ancient gut feeling is that it is still too dry .sometimes I soak for a loooong time ,just to let them enjoy the sensation ,like kids in a bath tub ,just enjoying life .makes a baby's spirit want to thrive. Thank you for your warm honesty , hope he perks up .members may bring up the subject of baby food soaks..... I got to get to my torts and then work....love.


----------



## wellington (Sep 20, 2014)

Your numbers are off. It needs to be 80% humidity all over with 80 temps day and night and then the basking spot of 95+. Soaks should be every day 20-30 minutes in warm water. You humidity is too low for the higher temps. You don't want it cold and humid, but too hot without enough humidity isn't good either. Get the humidity right, and soak her twice a day for now and try some puréed carrot baby food in the soaks.
Sometimes these little ones don't make it do to the way they were hatched and raised before we get them. Sometimes there is nothing we can do about it. Do the soaks, get humidity up and hope for the best. 
Toms threads below in my post will explain the closed chamber high humidity that is needed for raising smooth and healthy leopards. The sulcata threads will also apply.
Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## lismar79 (Sep 20, 2014)

Hopefully someone answers you soon that kmows! In the mean time, she looks to be kept a little dry. Humidity is real important for lil ones


----------



## lismar79 (Sep 20, 2014)

What type of uv light are you using?


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 20, 2014)

I would move this baby out of the large habitat (and don't put it back with the sulcatas) and put it into a smaller, hospital tank. Have the overall temperature at around 80F. Soak the baby in Gerber strained carrots mixed with a bit of warm water every day for about a half hour. 

Red showing through a shell sometimes means septicemia. I don't know if that's what's wrong with your baby or not, but you have to correct what's off with your husbandry for the baby and see it if gets better.

It is my experience that leopard tortoises are shy and sulcatas are very strong and outgoing. It may be that the sulcatas have been telling your baby to get out of the territory. Since he has no way to 'get out,' he simply stops eating and stays hidden. I have no idea if this is your scenario or not, I'm just going by what we see here on the forum all the time and my own personal experience.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 20, 2014)

I forgot to mention: I absolutely LOVE your plastic bin. That's a Christmas Tree Storage bin, right? They're great for indoor tortoises. I have a couple of them. It would help the humidity issue if you would add a bunch of plants and cover the top.


----------



## turtlelady80 (Sep 20, 2014)

Hey I would like to add something...
I had a leopard that was given to me before that looked just like this. Is it "squishy and soft?" In the picture the plastron (the bottom part of the shell) looks squishy. Anyway, it was very very young and I did everything I could to save it but it passed away. I think the baby was in bad shape as soon as it hatched out (by whoever had it). 
My point is this particular tortoise looks to be in bad shape. Don't blame yourself completely. Your Leopard could have been hatched out and had these issues and just now are showing up. So of course go ahead and make the changes (humidity, temp, SOAKS) like all the forum members mentioned. My point is there is a chance it's not your fault. Do what you can. But don't be too hard on yourself. 
I see you have sulcatas... are they all healthy? I'd give them a good once over and definitely move the Leo into a sick tank like Yvonne mentioned. Get the Leo away from any healthy torts you may have. Then begin the healing.... good luck with him.


----------



## Louise C (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi, in my tort vet book it says pink/red patches like this are likely to be septic shock so probably should try and get it to a vet?

Hope your baby is Ok.

X


----------



## lokfu469 (Sep 22, 2014)

Just a little update...On Saturday night I found red jelly like stuff in my baby's poop, she still manage to ate a little tho.
i was going to bring her to the vet as soon as i can but sunday all the vets are close in my area...was gonna wait til monday...
but she went down hill so much faster than I expected, she made some bright yellow color pee on sunday night(1st time ever), I driedher up
and putted her under the basking spot(she was still moving). Then I started to search in the forum for the cause of yellow color pee,
about 20 min or so I went check on her to see if she's okay, and...my baby just passed away. thank you everyone who tried to help.


----------



## Jodie (Sep 22, 2014)

Sorry for your loss. It is hard when we lose a baby.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear about your tortoise!!


----------



## Robertchrisroph (Sep 22, 2014)

so sorry


----------



## Louise C (Sep 22, 2014)

Really so sad to hear about your baby tortoise. It seems like he/she was ill before you got them and there was nothing you could do.

X


----------



## turtlelady80 (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm so sorry. I had a bad feeling this was coming. That tortoise was very sick. 
By the looks of the situation, there was nothing you could have done to get her through something like that. The damage was done. Now she's no longer suffering...


----------



## Seaan (Sep 23, 2014)

Aw man, I'd been following this thread for a few days and hoping for the best. That's a complete nightmare, sorry for your loss. :-(


----------

